# Help understanding pedigree



## Max Rockatansky (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi, I've been looking at adverts for pups and I don't understand a lot of the acronyms and marks, especially in regards to health.

For example, one breeder shares this pedigree of a particular litter. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?father=2789161&mother=2669077

What does this mean, is it details of potential for hip problems? HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)

Is it better or worse than: HD-

Another has :HD-3:5
And another. : HD-SV: HD a-Ausland (a6)

Could someone summarize what these codes mean?

Would it be normal for the page I linked to post details of DNA testing performed and potential problems? 

Cheers.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Hope this works:
http://www.angesgardiens.ca/ANG/Glossary.htm


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Unless someone who is someone vouches for the breeder or the litter...I wouldn't buy a dog from this litter. Maybe the dogs just aren't entered in pedigree database but I don't see much in the way of titles or health testing in the generations closer to the pup.

If there were legitimately that many dogs that close in the pedigree with no titles or health testing I'd pass.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What country are you in? I don't recognize the breed book letters for the registrations on the dogs close up in the pedigree.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Not to mention that the great-grandfather of the litter was bred to his daughter - yikes! So one of the two grandfathers of this dog was inbred father-daughter. It seems you are in Australia - there are better breeders down under who don't have this degree of inbreeding.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

lhczth said:


> What country are you in? I don't recognize the breed book letters for the registrations on the dogs close up in the pedigree.


ANKC is the Australian National Kennel Council.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, if this is a breeding you are thinking of getting a puppy from, I'd look elsewhere! The showline dogs are far too inbred as it is.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

These aren't showlines.


----------



## Max Rockatansky (Dec 16, 2018)

Miika's Mom said:


> Hope this works:
> http://www.angesgardiens.ca/ANG/Glossary.htm


Thank you, that is helpful. Bookmarked. 



lhczth said:


> What country are you in? I don't recognize the breed book letters for the registrations on the dogs close up in the pedigree.


I'm in Australia. 



Shepdad said:


> Not to mention that the great-grandfather of the litter was bred to his daughter - yikes! So one of the two grandfathers of this dog was inbred father-daughter. It seems you are in Australia - there are better breeders down under who don't have this degree of inbreeding.


Yes, I did notice that. I wasn't sure whether that was considered normal in GSD breeding. 



Sunsilver said:


> Yes, if this is a breeding you are thinking of getting a puppy from, I'd look elsewhere! The showline dogs are far too inbred as it is.


I'm still in the research phase, and aren't looking to buy from this litter. The breeder posted it publicly though, which gives me an opportunity to study the pedigree and get to understand it.

The breeder has a Facebook page where he regularly posts dogs from his kennels which are graduating as police dogs. So I figured he must be producing driven and stable pups. 

In Australia dog shows are run by the various state bodies under the AKNC. I'm not sure yet what titles they issue, if at all. Despite issuing a statement saying they want to promote and encourage IPO, I haven't seen much of it happening. I'm going to start attending the local dog club after Christmas and see what sort of dogs are there, and if there are people there interested in training IPO. If there are a few interested, and someone with experience, perhaps we could start.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> These aren't showlines.


I just realized that! 

Oopsie!


----------

